# OBS ACE Tank Black - JHB



## Kalashnikov (24/5/16)

Hi Vendors,

Would like to know who has stock of the OBS tank in black with the RBA base included.

Preferably in JHB as would like to pick up for collection.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## JakesSA (24/5/16)

Got some in black and silver incl. the RBA here


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/5/16)

JakesSA said:


> Got some in black and silver incl. the RBA here


Thanks. Great price. Will order tomorrow


----------

